# Best exhaust for stage 4.25



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

Which is the best sounding exhaust for a stage 4.25 car

Also has anyone decatted there car and how does it sound

I'm after something loud but doesn't drone if that's possible lol!?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

GTC (full exhaust)
boost logic quad Godzilla exhaust (midpipe and full exhaust)
gotboost (midpipe)
top speed motorsports (midpipe)

I'm sure there are more. most unique is the boost logic quad midpipe.

if you want the highest quality JCR and Amuse are at the top of the list.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would recommend a 102mm system. Various options inc systems from all the main tuners e.g Litchfield and SVM.

Personally i have a whiffbitz 102mm 'loud' system on mine with no cats etc and its very reasonable on the motorway etc.


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

Stevie76 said:


> I would recommend a 102mm system. Various options inc systems from all the main tuners e.g Litchfield and SVM.
> 
> Personally i have a whiffbitz 102mm 'loud' system on mine with no cats etc and its very reasonable on the motorway etc.


Loud under the right foot? 

With no cats will it spit and Pop? Full decat


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes only really loud when using a lot of throttle. No cats does mean flames and pops and bangs with the right mapping.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Have a listen to a full Russ Fellows system, hand made and excellent quality. Russ will tailor the sound to how you want it. Give him a call and discuss your requirements.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

6jnc said:


> Which is the best sounding exhaust for a stage 4.25 car
> 
> Also has anyone decatted there car and how does it sound
> 
> I'm after something loud but doesn't drone if that's possible lol!?


4.25 is de-catted.

As for best sounding, each person will have deferring opinions and most will just recommend what they have on their car.

I have a Linney Titan Street 102mm (GTC Titan), it is plenty loud under load, by that if you are in a town and give it a bit everyone will look at you :chuckle: but on the motor way it hardly has any drone. Titanium does sound different to steel, it is a little more raspy. The exhaust also does perform and is very well made and you are not having to pay a premium for it being Ti.

The Litchfield 102mm system on a 4.25 also sounds really good and is also a great performer.

MiesterR on a 4.25 sounds insane, its a straight through so crazy loud.

Russ fellows, heard a couple of these and they also sound really good.

Linney Titan Race 102mm, same as mine but no silencers, again sounds epic.

The straight throughs sound awesome at low boost as you can really hear the turbos down spooling but under load they are crazy loud. As much as I would love one I don't think I could put up with it on a daily basis, I know some that is getting rid his straight through for that reason.

The 102mm systems seem to have the least drone, but once you de-cat you may well fail a lot of track day noise limits.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

+1 for Whifbitz 102mm. Also have loud version but find it very quiet in cabin, no drone on motorway.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Litchfield 102m resonated.
If you want to go on track then there's the super silenced.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

What are 90mm volume and sound characteristics wise compared to a 102mm? 

I currently have a Milltek 90mm non resonated with downpipes which sound really good but there is some droning.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

SVM 102mm just listed for sale by R35Audio


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

DocT said:


> What are 90mm volume and sound characteristics wise compared to a 102mm?
> 
> I currently have a Milltek 90mm non resonated with downpipes which sound really good but there is some droning.


I found the 90mm to drone a lot but with 102mm I have little/no drone and probably even more noise with WOT. All likely to sound a little different though.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

My 102svm drones like a bitch on the motorway but I usually have music on loud so its good for me as it also drowns out the wife.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't mean to hijack,,,

But does anyone *have or know what* an OE exhaust with Milltek de-res y-pipe, would be like with a set of Litchfield cast de-cat DPs?
Don't want drone, but would like to de-cat MY10 Stage 1


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I had non res miltek y pipe with oem exhaust when I was at stage 1... Changed it within 2 weeks for a resonated one, the drone was ear bleeding


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

I have upgraded DP's and 4inch Y Pipe with OEM rear pipe and backboxes, sounds great on regular cruising but loud when flooring it. Still not enough for me hence going full 102mm.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Don't mean to hijack,,,
> 
> But does anyone *have or know what* an OE exhaust with Milltek de-res y-pipe, would be like with a set of Litchfield cast de-cat DPs?
> Don't want drone, but would like to de-cat MY10 Stage 1


Heres mine years ago with GTC dowwnpipes, Miltek non res and OEM rear:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5QpfZQeIC0&index=11&list=FLMgJ209-iwRGLB34xAIIG5w

The drone was really bad but it did sound good when giving it the beans. The rear is really power sapping though.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I was always under the impression that the rear section was not power sapping until you were looking for 750+ bhp. The bulk of the silencing / restriction on the OEM system being in the y pipe, hence why so many delete it. 

Therefore decat downpipes, stock rear and non res Y would be very loud.

If wishing to stick with the oem rear I would be tempted to go for a res Y with the DP's although either Y pipe option has the potential to drone. Might be worth having a chat with Andy at AC speedtech Iggy as I know he was looking at options that included the stock rear system so he might have seen a few with DP's and be able to give a first hand account of how loud.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

As GTR Mart says - stock oem rear with DP's and Y pipe are plenty enough and I was told I was too loud at Bruntingthorpe the other week when having a little fun.

If your daily driving it, I would recommend resonated Y Pipe for sure as there will be little or near zero drone.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

hsb said:


> As GTR Mart says - stock oem rear with DP's and Y pipe are plenty enough and I was told I was too loud at Bruntingthorpe the other week when having a little fun.
> 
> If your daily driving it, I would recommend resonated Y Pipe for sure as there will be little or near zero drone.


This used to be the thought of most - but things seem to be changing - ie: standard intercoolers are plenty good enough for up to stage4+ now you seem to be able to get gains from aftermarket ones - 650bhp was max on std turbos - getting close to 700 now  - took this link from someone who is quite knowledgeable and he thinks the oem exhaust has a restriction ( i agree ) hence why i have brought a new exhaust ( and i dont spend money if i dont need too )

DIY700 - 700hp on a Budget - Page 4 - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I suppose it's about the laws of diminishing returns. There is a difference between something being ok, being the best and not being good enough.

I would argue that the exhaust you purchased (without even knowing what it was) would hold a restriction against the very best exhaust available - it doesn't however mean that what you have bought, or an OEM rear section for that matter is not perfectly functional at that level of tune.


Aftermarket intercoolers in my opinion are a different matter. Better cooling is always going to be better when maxing the stock turbos for reasons other than pure performance gains. 

In saying all this, keep in mind I have an almost straight through 90mm Russ Fellows with Downpipes.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

You know me well Mart lol yes my exhaust was a cheap ebay one 3" stainless from china guessing it wont fit great but i can sort that - at £207( lucky bid ) i could not buy the parts to make one - i always thought the oem exhaust was small with dodgy bends for 600+hp going from what was needed on much lower horse power cars i have had in the past - the link i posted just confirmed it for me - real world i guess there will be not much difference


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Will be interesting to see how it performs terry. I imagine it will still be great and enhance your car experience. I can't really justify buying the 'best' - or everything that I want for that matter. I am always interested in alternative options.

I think there are a few at stage 4+ with stock OEM rear sections that have managed to make the power which is why I believe the rear section is an optional change.

I believe the optimum has to be the 100+ mm systems now as not only do they flow well but they seem to have irradiated drone and anti social noise levels. 

Do a post on how you get on with your new rear system.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Will do - Going to wrap mine from decat back hopefully help with drone and keep gearbox cooler - quick link with pics if anybody is interested 

NISSAN R35 GTR GT-R 08-15 STAINLESS STEEL CAT BACK RACE SPORT EXHAUST SYSTEM | eBay


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd buy R35Audio's 102mm system.
Stock isn't a huge restriction, but it'll be noisy. And also, 102's make the turbos spool earlier. I get 600lb/ft at 2800rpm, dyno proven.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just depends on how much money you want to spend...you will make more power with a 102mm system and wont necessarily have to make the turbos work so hard to get there. 102mm systems dont need to be a huge outlay with some research.

When i changed from GTC downpipes, Miltek non res Y pipe and stock OEM rear section to the 102mm system the car felt immediately much more urgent and my tuner had to back things off a bit as it was making too much torque....as a direct result of the exhaust swap.

My current setup is making 666bhp & 611ft/bs and i have no drone on the motorway and plenty of noise when i want it.


----------



## Gtrmad43786 (Aug 21, 2014)

gtc titan is nice


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Stevie76 said:


> Just depends on how much money you want to spend...you will make more power with a 102mm system and wont necessarily have to make the turbos work so hard to get there. 102mm systems dont need to be a huge outlay with some research.
> 
> When i changed from GTC downpipes, Miltek non res Y pipe and stock OEM rear section to the 102mm system the car felt immediately much more urgent and my tuner had to back things off a bit as it was making too much torque....as a direct result of the exhaust swap.
> 
> My current setup is making 666bhp & 611ft/bs and i have no drone on the motorway and plenty of noise when i want it.


What exhaust are you running and is this with downpipes?

Also, how is it at idle? Would you leave it running outside your house for 5 mins without fear of ticking your neighbours off?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> What exhaust are you running and is this with downpipes?
> 
> Also, how is it at idle? Would you leave it running outside your house for 5 mins without fear of ticking your neighbours off?


Im running the whifbitz 102mm non res 'loud' version. Link below:

Garage Whifbitz R35 GTR 4" S/S Exhaust - Exhaust and Downpipes - GTR - NISSAN - Garage Whifbitz

in terms of idle....yes....after the initial cold start its not too bad. Any aftermarket exhaust makes it louder though so could not say its like stock


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

mine bangs 110 dbs when cold. One might describe it as ****ing loud. Do you know what dbs it puts out?

At a recent trackday when a few cars were failing noise, mine popped 108db drive by.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

gtr mart said:


> mine bangs 110 dbs when cold. One might describe it as ****ing loud. Do you know what dbs it puts out?
> 
> At a recent trackday when a few cars were failing noise, mine popped 108db drive by.


I got kicked off at Silverstone with a 111.7db the guy in charge was spitting feathers.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

^ LOL

Did you have to go and see them?


Strangely, even though mine makes a fair bit of noise, I can't help but feel it has the highest Db output at lower revs where there is more resenance.

If the next runway day goes ahead I might get some sound meters so we can test peoples cars for them, both static and drive by and also drive by at different revs. It's certainly something I would be interested to know for my car


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

gtr mart said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> Did you have to go and see them?
> 
> ...


No the guy personally came down to give me a royal bollocking.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

They let me keep this a souvenir I also checked back on my go pro to see when I hit 111.7db and it was when I was hunting down a m3csl.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

trying to pull this back on track re the OP - you will notice that all of the readings (not all yours) are all over - meaning on the day most of the exhausts seemed to be emitting too much noise, including Huw Jundies who had a stock tune with just a Y pipe.

A major consideration then for exhaust choice is what you actually want and if you are intending to go on track. An excessively loud pipe takes away from the day if your having to tip toe round where the sound meters are


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Who makes the quietest ypipe? I have 4.25 with downpipes into a titanium resonated ypipe into oem exhaust. Quiet enough off boost but silly loud at full chat. I was considering refitting my catted ypipe for track days but I suspect I'd need a designated map for that?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a custom Y Pipe by russ fellows, its got 2 sports cats and a big silencer, it passes an MOT and has quieted the exhaust.

Thats into OEM back box


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

matthewk said:


> I have a custom Y Pipe by russ fellows, its got 2 sports cats and a big silencer, it passes an MOT and has quieted the exhaust.
> 
> Thats into OEM back box


Is that with decatted downpipes?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes it is


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

matthewk said:


> Yes it is


That sounds good (excuse pun) have you done any track days?

Any Db numbers?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

B'have said:


> Who makes the quietest ypipe? I have 4.25 with downpipes into a titanium resonated ypipe into oem exhaust. Quiet enough off boost but silly loud at full chat. I was considering refitting my catted ypipe for track days but I suspect I'd need a designated map for that?


Iain prides himself on his super silent being track safe - proven at Silverstone, the only cars not 'cautioned'

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

B'have said:


> That sounds good (excuse pun) have you done any track days?
> 
> Any Db numbers?


On this exhaust set-up I did 25 track days last year, I didn't have noise issues on the first 24 of them, at the last track day of the year, Silverstone, it seems that due to the wind half of us had issues which was a real surprise for me.

I don't know my DB numbers but I had no problems at Oulton Park with the static 105db noise test.

*Edit* to add, I have asked ACSpeedtech/Russ Fellows to make me the rest of the exhaust which will be ultra quiet, It should be very similar to the Litchfield one.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

goRt said:


> Iain prides himself on his super silent being track safe - proven at Silverstone, the only cars not 'cautioned'
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Yes, I've heard that is very good. I like the volume and tone of mine for road use (virtually no booming at motorway cruising) so looking for the easiest way to quieten for occasional track days. Swapping out the ypipe seems the easiest option.
Has anyone refitted the catted ypipe on a stage4 for a track day?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> mine bangs 110 dbs when cold. One might describe it as ****ing loud. Do you know what dbs it puts out?
> 
> At a recent trackday when a few cars were failing noise, mine popped 108db drive by.


Not sure....I would be very surprised if it got anywhere near the numbers you are hitting. Its definitely quieter at idle than the previous downpipes, milltek and OEM setup.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

If I do decide to go back on track which I will probably will I might buy a set of silencers from litcho and just bolt them on.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I was thinking about the miltek silencers. I know goldy uses them to good effect. It's just the faff involved in fitting them and the fact they look ridiculous (although not to bothered about that)


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

matthewk said:


> On this exhaust set-up I did 25 track days last year, I didn't have noise issues on the first 24 of them, at the last track day of the year, Silverstone, it seems that due to the wind half of us had issues which was a real surprise for me.


Matt, did they say what you were hitting on drive-by in Dec?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> I was thinking about the miltek silencers. I know goldy uses them to good effect. It's just the faff involved in fitting them and the fact they look ridiculous (although not to bothered about that)


I use them too, always passed with them fitted but a ball ache to fit. I haven't got garage area or jack so I pay someone to swap them over. Takes about an hour / £30.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> I use them too, always passed with them fitted but a ball ache to fit. I haven't got garage area or jack so I pay someone to swap them over. Takes about an hour / £30.


Seriously an hour wtf I just thought you squeeze a spanner through the gap the exhaust tips come out from and just pull remove and refit silencers.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

erol_h said:


> Seriously an hour wtf I just thought you squeeze a spanner through the gap the exhaust tips come out from and just pull remove and refit silencers.


Speak to Goldie - drill a hole so you can undo the tip bolts and then there's no need to remove the undertray - he reckons 10 mins


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

erol_h said:


> Seriously an hour wtf I just thought you squeeze a spanner through the gap the exhaust tips come out from and just pull remove and refit silencers.


What the Haynes manual says ^^^



Anders_R35 said:


> I use them too, always passed with them fitted but a ball ache to fit. I haven't got garage area or jack so I pay someone to swap them over. Takes about an hour / £30.


The reality ^^^


----------



## moofz (Nov 30, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Have a listen to a full Russ Fellows system, hand made and excellent quality. Russ will tailor the sound to how you want it. Give him a call and discuss your requirements.


+1 for Russ Fellows 102mm setup with catless downpipes. Sounds great under throttle and drone not an issue


----------



## MR-07-SHA (Jun 17, 2013)

Gtc titan street/race or akrapovic full system with downpipes/ carbon tail pipes for me


----------



## VIB 17 (May 15, 2015)

This is an interesting read, i am looking at what Exhaust would be best and the 'Garage Whifbitz R35 GTR 4" S/S Exhaust' seems like great value at £1020 all in, i see they also do the same in Titanium but its twice the price, other than the weight saving and it staying looking shiny is there any other advantages of having Titanium? 

Also it interests me as to what people do when its MOT time? Do you all know know the 'right' man for the MOT or are you putting a cat back on?

All i have is a Milteck Non res Y pipe and it sounds ok but not really enough and feel there is more noise in the car that from the back of the car and gets a fair drone at 2500rpm, is this normal ? 

I want to improve the noise and performance but wanted to keep it MOT friendly , which are the most restrictive Cats, the DP or centre? I guess the DP ones? Are sports Cat DP's worth doing over the factory ones? Or should you get straight pipes and add a Cat in the Y pipe? Whats best? 

I see the Japspeed exhaust looks good value as you can have full 90mm system inc down pipes and add sports cat to Y pipe for around £1500, (probably a little less for forum members) Nissan R35 GTR Turbo-Back Exhaust System , but does the flow in the rear box not work as well as other systems, or will it be fine, my car runs injectors/SD with MAF with HKS filters(stock housing) and ECUtek and i plan to add rest of bits for stage 4.25 (intake/fuel pumps etc) and i think will do the turbos later but wont go more than that so want to think ahead for the exhaust when larger turbos are on, so is it better to go for the 102mm to start with? Sorry for all the questions and dont mean to hijack the tread! 

Mark


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Not this question, AGAIN. 

This is one of the most common posts on this forum, and no doubt most performance car forums. And it's impossible to answer.

Sound quality and drone are entirely subjective, whilst also depending on the way that you drive your car, and the type of driving that you normally do. For someone who uses their GTR for spirited weekend blasts with mates, a loud system will be great. Driving a GTR to the redline and hearing its unique scream is lots of fun. But, if you use your GTR for commuting or regularly drive long distances in it, then the same exhaust that you thought had no drone and was acceptable, will quickly become loud, tedious and perhaps even unbearable, as you will spend more time cruising at 2-3k revs where the drone happens.

I used my stage 4.25 GTR with a decatted 90mm exhaust and silenced Y-pipe for weekend trips away, and I found the drone unbearable under load between 2-3k revs. So bad that's it's actually given me permanent tinnitus. I loved the sound when I first got it and I only used the car for shorter journeys, but my perception changed when I started doing longer trips away.

In terms of general exhaust design and how materials influence noise and drone; they are affected by how sound vibrates/resonates along the length of the exhaust. The thinner the gauge of the metal, the higher the pitch and the more drone. The thinner the diameter of the exhaust, the quieter it will be, and the smaller the silencer required to keep the noise down.

Titanium exhausts are light because titanium is stronger than steel, so it doesn't need to be as thick to have the equivalent strength properties. So ti exhausts use thinner walled metal pipes, which produce higher resonance, which is good as it produces a unique tone, but not so good as it also drones more.

If you want a quiet exhaust, you want the thickest steel piping, i.e 1.6mm, and you want nice big silencers to suppress the drone. If you want the nicest sound at WOT, and don't mind drone, then choose a thinner material, i.e inconel or titanium, but be warned, the drone may annoy you at some point. Even the famous ti Akrapovic drones on the GTR.

Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## moofz (Nov 30, 2014)

VIB 17 said:


> This is an interesting read, i am looking at what Exhaust would be best and the 'Garage Whifbitz R35 GTR 4" S/S Exhaust' seems like great value at £1020 all in, i see they also do the same in Titanium but its twice the price, other than the weight saving and it staying looking shiny is there any other advantages of having Titanium?
> 
> Also it interests me as to what people do when its MOT time? Do you all know know the 'right' man for the MOT or are you putting a cat back on?
> 
> ...


Mines got catless downpipes and just sports cats in the exhaust, and had Sly test the emissions about a month ago. Was close to the limit but passed mot


----------



## VIB 17 (May 15, 2015)

moofz said:


> Mines got catless downpipes and just sports cats in the exhaust, and had Sly test the emissions about a month ago. Was close to the limit but passed mot


I think thats they way i want to go but i cant seem to find a 102mm exhaust with a mid cat, have others had downpipe cats and have the welds failed, also would a pair of down pipe cats be more restrictive that a Y pipe cat? 

Would be interested to hear from anyone with downpipe cats? Also the only 2 i have seen are the Japspeed 76mm which would seem to mate up to the Garage Whifbitz R35 GTR 4" S/S Exhaust ok but is 76mm too narrow if i want to go for Turbos later (but no more than 750bhp) , the Knight Racer ones are 90mm but i guess wont join to the Whifbitz system? They also do a 90mm Y pipe but then guess i am limited to 90mm for the rest? 

Lots of questions i know but if anyone knows would be good to hear! 

Mark


----------

